# MCE INSURANCE



## shakman83 (Nov 9, 2006)

just got my insurance sorted through MCE came in at £1463 fully comp

25 years old
0 years no claims as i was covered under traders policy 

im happy whoopee

Thanks MCE

If any1 wants a quote call and ask to speak to Lorna she's cool tell her I sent you over and she'll sort everything out 

Shak


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

do a search on them then see what you think:wavey: nismoman


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

Should have some no claims with traders to carry on.

I few people moan about them, But been with them for 8 years now covering my GTR with all the mods.

Was with performance direct before that, But not with the GTR.


----------

